# ''Te pondrás gorda!''



## Juh!

Hola a todos, buenas tardes!
Me pueden ayudar?

En una platica, un amigo (de Mexico) me dijo así:

- ''Comerás mas tacos? Te pondrás gorda!'' 

No entiendo la estrctura de la frase: *''Te pondrás gorda!'',* no seria *''te quedará gorda''? *

Tienen mas ejemplos, a ver si me aclaro ... =/

Gracias saludos y dudas desde Brasil!


----------



## coquis14

Juh! said:


> Hola a todos, buenas tardes!
> Me pueden ayudar?
> 
> En una platica, un amigo (de Mexico) me dijo así:
> 
> - ''Comerás mas tacos? Te pondrás gorda!''
> 
> No entiendo la estrctura de la frase: *''Te pondrás gorda!'',* no seria *''te quedará gorda''? *
> Tienen mas ejemplos, a ver si me aclaro ... =/
> 
> Gracias saludos y dudas desde Brasil!


 
"Você vai ficar gorda de tanto comer tacos".

Ponerse gordo --> Engordar.

Saludos


----------



## Ricardo C

Te pondrás gorda, o engordarás significa, ganar peso, ganar kilos, com muita gordura.

Ejemplos:

Si sigues comiendo así, te vas a poner gordo como un elefante.
Si sigues comiendo así, vas a engordar como un elefante.


----------



## vf2000

Acho que a dúvida não é de tradução, mas da estrutura da palavra. Tanto o verbo *poner* quanto o *quedar *são usados para expressar mudanças de estado. Há diferenças de usos entre eles, que é preciso ir acostmando, pois no português ambos são traduzidos com o nosso "verbo BOMBRIL": *ficar*.

Também se diz "él se puso triste", "yo me quedo boba".


----------



## dexterciyo

¿Yo me quedo boba?  Isso soou canário, canário  da Chona.


----------



## Tomby

vf2000 said:


> Também se diz "él se puso triste", "yo me quiedo boba".


 Em espanhol não.


----------



## dexterciyo

Tombatossals said:


> Em espanhol não.



"Se puso triste" não é espanhol?


----------



## Tomby

Sim, mas na mina opinião é melhor usar o verbo "entristecer(se)".
Peço desculpas.
TT.


----------



## dexterciyo

É mais formal assim.


----------



## coquis14

¿Hay alguna necesidad de que sea formal? , para mí es más común ponerse triste que entristecerse.

Saludos


----------



## vf2000

Direto da gramática: Usamos ponerse y quedarse para expresar cambios espontáneos y no permanentes en el estado de ánimo.

Se ha puesto muy nerviosa
Me puse contentísimo

Nos hemos quedado preocupados
Se han quedado muy sorprendidos.

Este livro não faz diferença entre um verbo e outro.


----------



## Tomby

Me entristecí: "Me entristecí al conocer la noticia".
¡Saludos!
TT.


----------



## vf2000

Se puso triste al saber que ella se fue.


----------



## Juh!

Ohhh Gracias a todos!

Duda aclaradísima!


----------



## jelulu

Esses dois verbios de "cambios" ( ponerse e quedarse) indicam mudanças transitórias e rápidas, mas enfoncam coisas diferentes. Aí, "ponerse gorda", é uma mudança, mas que não necessariamente será definitiva( pode-se emagrecer de novo).  "Poner"  enfoca a entrada numa situação ( o início dela, a entrada num processo: no caso, comendo muitos tacos, ela vai começar a engordar). 
Já o verbo "quedarse" enfoca o resultado.

Exemplo:

Juan se puso triste al ver aquella escena. ( enfoca o momento em que ficou triste)
Juan se quedó triste después que leyó la carta. ( enfoca o resultado, depois de uma ação ter acontecido).

Espero te haber ayudado.


----------



## Mangato

jelulu said:


> Esses dois verbios de "cambios" ( ponerse e quedarse) indicam mudanças transitórias e rápidas, mas enfoncam coisas diferentes. Aí, "ponerse gorda", é uma mudança, mas que não necessariamente será definitiva( pode-se emagrecer de novo). "Poner" enfoca a entrada numa situação ( o início dela, a entrada num processo: no caso, comendo muitos tacos, ela vai começar a engordar).
> Já o verbo "quedarse" enfoca o resultado.
> 
> Exemplo:
> 
> Juan se puso triste al ver aquella escena. ( enfoca o momento em que ficou triste)
> Juan se quedó triste después que leyó la carta. ( enfoca o resultado, depois de uma ação ter acontecido).
> 
> Espero te haberte ayudado.


 
Cumprimentos


----------

